

Why Google Needs Twitter To Stay Relevant - richd
http://richdemuro.blogspot.com/2008/11/why-google-needs-twitter-to-stay.html

======
unalone
First off: Google bought Jaiku, Twitter's competitor. If anything, they'll be
focusing on making Jaiku competitive.

Second off: Google indexes some sites every minute. That's pretty close to
instantaneous: with the exception of real news obsessives, it's at the very
least adequate.

Third off: the fact that people write articles like this _about_ Google shows
that Google is still relevant. And until somebody creates search that isn't
better but _revolutionarily_ better than Google, it will remain that way.

------
alaskamiller
It's a nice thought, Rich, but this won't happen. Twitter has already turned
down acquisition offers.

